# Found a little place for sale if any1 is looking



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I saw alot of you posting real estate that you found for others, I saw this in the local paper, it doesn't look like a bad little spot if you're looking for some land to buy. I can't afford to act on anything I look at the moment, finances got me tied up to no end :sob:, but I figured if folks had the cash and wanted a nice little place, this might be of interest. 

The info on it from the paper is:

_This wooded 4.2 acre site is an excellent recreational parcel or building site. Electric runs to the east and west of the parcel and phone is along the road. This wooded parcel has two building sites with lots of trees, nice views, there is also a season creek on it that could be blocked for a small pond or even improved for a water supply. 

Parcel E 
$19,900 with $300 down and payments of $200 a month on a lease/ purchase
2390 Clinton Road, Cabool, MO 
_

(417)-252-1067 
Is the number to call for more information on it, hope this helps! :cute: by the way, aren't these smileys CUTE?! >>total dork:gaptooth:<<


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

where did you find out about this? any more info on it?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

There are similar deals on Ebay.

Nomad


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah. Just a lot of the ebay dealers seem pretty shady. And yeah, I know if you sort through like a 100 of them they cant all be bad. But its like so many of them use general photos of the area, not the exact plot. Or like the auction price is only the down payment and then the rest must be made in like a week or two. Real estate agents are hard enough just to deal with online, let alone on ebay.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tarmogoyf said:


> Yeah. Just a lot of the ebay dealers seem pretty shady.


I used to sell lots at eBay. Some sellers are good, some not so good. I was always 100% upfront and honest, which put me at a considerable disadvantage.

I had one seller who sometimes bought my lots when the bidding was low, then he would resell the same lot the next week. He might buy it from me for $1200 and relist it for $2900. He would get it too. But not because his auction was a better presentation or more informative, he would outright lie about the property.

If the lot I was selling was 1/2 mile from power, I would say so. If it was a mile from pavement, I would say so. I normally included 4 photos of the actual lot, as well as overhead satellite photos of the vicinity. I would clearly mark the map locations of the nearest neighbors, pavement, and power. But when he relisted the lots he said that power & pavement ran right to the lot!

He got away with it at eBay because people left positive feedback based on his performance with preparing and recording the deed for the buyer. He was prompt with that, so he received positive feedback. But since there is no local market for those properties it was sometimes months or years before the buyer actually saw the property and realized what he got.

I emailed that seller one time and asked how he kept from getting sued after providing false information to potential buyers. He sent a pretty nasty email back to me, telling me that if I didn't like the way he did business I should contact his lawyer. I told him that he hadn't taken advantage of me so I had no dispute with him, I just wanted to know if he was getting away with it.

He evidently doesn't get away with it, at least not all the time. I heard that he had a pretty nasty lawsuit pending against him.


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah. Exactly. Thats what Im scared of.


----------



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think this guys shady, they have a website and all. I've dealt with eBay in the past with good results, but I'd say if you have questions, just call or email the guy. As per the info stuff, just the phone number that I listed, though I imagine that the guy selling this probably has more, I dunno. 

I don't really keep up with eBay auctions that much and as for auctioning the down payments, *shrug* maybe you get a better deal that way, cheaper down so that way they don't cut the legs out from under you?

We lost a house during the first part of the housing market crash when dealing with a bank, they told us one thing and it turned out to be another, just after doing the first time home buyers thing and so I would rather owner finance instead of buy from a danged bank that's gonna screw me (Bank of America) if and when we ever decide to buy something again.


----------



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

googled for the website, here's the info:

http://www.homesteadcrossinginc.com

email contact:
[email protected]

Seems to be simple, and laid-back but professional, they're on facebook, have a blog and on twitter, there's links on their website to that anyway.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

HorseFanatic said:


> googled for the website, here's the info:
> 
> http://www.homesteadcrossinginc.com
> 
> ...


I've seen the listing with the three room cabin before. Maybe the seller is on Ebay as well.

Nomad


----------



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all, know it's been a while since I posted anything, but was in the middle of moving. I know that some of you were worried about eBay and real estate sellers on there, I looked up the guy that has this piece of land, seems like he's good and nice to deal with as he's got 100% positive feedback and I browsed through many properties that he's offering. Not bad at all, if you're still unsure, just take a look for yourself here's the link I got:

http://myworld.ebay.com/homesteadcrossinginc/ He's got some nice properties.


----------

